

$19/Month Cell Service: Unlimited Everything, No Contracts - sethbannon
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/07/republic-wireless-officially-unveils-19month-service-unlimited-everything-no-contracts/

======
dpcan
This would work great for me. I am on wireless with my phone about 95% of the
time, and only on 3G when in the car or shopping I guess.

If I can still use 3G when I absolutely need it, with no "real" limitations,
but stay on my wifi otherwise, I'd be golden.

Now, I just have to wait 2 years so I can subscribe.

EDIT: Maybe they can add a $29 per month contract and buy me out of my old one
:)

~~~
joshuamerrill
Ditto. The month-to-month service is extremely appealing for those of us
dragging around the ball and chain known as AT&T. :(

------
bunderbunder
Couldn't happen too soon. The cell phone industry is ripe for disruption. One
of the primary offenses is making users route voice data over their expensive,
slow cellular networks even when a cheap, fast physical network is also
available. Or worse yet, not letting them use the cheap, fast physical network
even when the cellular network is not available. The situation became
genuinely absurd is when companies decided the best solution to offer to
customers with poor home reception was to sell them microcell hardware.

------
peterwwillis
_"Here’s the catch: if you’re routinely using a lot of cellular data, then the
service reserves the right to boot you."_

Like every carrier, there is no such thing as "unlimited".

~~~
joshuamerrill
I don't think there's any such thing in the universe as "unlimited." ;)

But seriously, if you're using the phone on Wi-Fi, which is where the vast
majority of people use their phones, then the only cap is the one on your
broadband connection (usually at least 200 GB). I would suspect that for
greater than 97% of cell phone subscribers, Republic's data limits are not
going to be an issue.

And frankly, I think it's high time a new carrier disrupted the
AT&T/Verizon/Sprint/T-Mobile oligarchy.

~~~
bunderbunder
If I remember right, the way it worked out back in the days of AT&T's original
unlimited iPhone service plan was that basically everyone was paying higher
prices in order to subsidize a very small number of YouTube addicts whose 3G
bandwidth usage was larger by an order of magnitude or two. Keeping that kind
of user off the network would be a key part of making prices reasonable for
everyone else.

------
mattangriffel
How's the reception?

